# Cockapoo breeders in Scotland



## dizzyh (Jul 26, 2010)

Do you know any cockapoo breeders in Scotland. I would like a cockapoo.

Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i moved you post to its own thread as it wasn't relevant to the thread it was on. it will also be easier to find by others. 

lol Scotland is a surprisingly large place, you would need to be more specific. ie what aria you are in, how far you would be willing to travel, if its is a 1st generation or 2nd-3rd generation, American/English cocker cross Toy/Miniature poodle. 

my girls are all from lincolinshire. my brothers girlfriends mum has a cockapoo pup who was bred in Scotland but im not sure where, i am friends with a breeder in Aberdeen but she wont be breeding for a couple of years as her eldest cockapoo has been spayed, the other has just had her last litter a couple of months ago and will be spayed at some point, i don't know if she is intending to breed her American toy cockapoo, and she is getting two from America who she will breed from but not for about 2 or 3 years. 

best place to look is Breedersonline.com and Epupze, if you look under cocker or poodle you should find cockapoo litters, i think breeders online now has a cockapoo section. 

good luck in you search. let us know how you get on.


----------

